# Trail work, Husqvarna brush axe



## anlrolfe (Jan 26, 2020)

My son has been doing some trail work in a nature conservancy, using hand tools to clear and maintain trails and remove invasive growth. He primarily uses a mattock and loppers. I'm looking to get him his own tools and been looking at Sandvik & Husqvarna brush axe with replaceable blades. He travels light and lean. What are your thoughts and recommendations.


----------



## Franny K (Jan 26, 2020)

If the invasive species have thorns chopping or slashing tools would not be recommend by me.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 26, 2020)

Mostly bush honeysuckle and wintercreeper but good tools last forever if you take care of them.


----------



## ATH (Jan 26, 2020)

How big of diameter is the honeysuckle? That is not ideal for bigger diameter stuff...

For smaller stuff, those are great!


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 26, 2020)

Most rather small, less than 1". Area was canvassed and cut 2yrs ago. They are doing routine sweeps, typically cutting 3/4" and smaller. This seems like a handy tool for small stuff. Just wanting input from anyone with experience. I have an Ontario machete, military style, that I've used in the past but they are much easier to do personal harm. Maybe that's 1-concern.


----------



## ATH (Jan 26, 2020)

Are they putting herbicide on the cut stumps? That results in a LOT less having to re-cut.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 27, 2020)

My understanding is yes. The surround area also suffers. Between dormant and migrating seed it will probably be a constant battle. Any way to make it goat salad, rotate fence and feeding areas? They'd probably eat more good than bad.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 27, 2020)

For 3/4" & under for speed/efficiency you can't beat a good Japanese scythe. They will leave a conventional brush axe for dead.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 27, 2020)

Which type ???


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## ATH (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 27, 2020)

Yah, yah...
These are a bunch of Pashionist Priests and grudgingly acknowledge the limited use of select herbicide specifically used on the Bush honeysuckle


----------



## dancan (Feb 1, 2020)

Those clearing axes work great , 2" and down you can cut in 1 swing as long as you cut at an angle .
A clearing saw is the best option if they can run gas engines .


----------



## CR888 (Feb 5, 2020)

anlrolfe said:


> Which type ???
> 
> View attachment 792446
> 
> ...


The top one would be better suited to thicker harder saplings etc. Great tool if used properly for the right stuff.


----------

